# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  No fluoride water available at Walmart

## PatriotOne

Attention:  For all of you people looking for no-fluoride water!  Walmart has it!

Went to Walmart earlier today and was passing by the Culligan Commercial Water dispenser that's been there for many years along with their empty plastic jugs.  Today, there was a Culligan Representative passing out free gallons of Culligan water.

*I stopped to ask him if there was fluoride in the water and to my surprise he says no. * That the water dispensed out of the commercial filter there in the store uses "reverse osmosis" and it takes out 98% of all fluorides, chlorines, and other contaminations.  They add *nothing* back into the water (such as fluoride) after the process.

A gallon of water is .38 cents when you bring back the plastic containers to refill.

I have passed that commercial dispensor a 1000 times assuming the water contained fluoride.  It wasn't something they advertised on the machine, and a person had to look at the small print to see they used reverse osmosis to purify their water.  In fact, after a long discussion with the salesman about the harmful effects of fluoride, which he was totally clueless about (how ironic is that?) he told me when most people ask him the question "does the water contain fluoride?" that most people are disappointed when it doesn't..._sigh_.   He was surprised when I was thrilled it *didn't* contain fluoride!

He has now been educated on the harmful effects of fluoride (and vaccines also...hehe) and has been given homework to research.  I told him if he was going to be a salesman of water that didn't contain fluoride, the least he should know is how harmful fluoride is and use it as a sales pitch.  One person at a time....

----------


## Dr.3D

DI water is pretty much the same as distilled water.  It just costs less to DI the water than to distill it.   DI water does still have a few contaminates, but they are almost non existent.

DI water is deionized water for those who don't know what the DI is.  It is pretty much what reverse osmosis does to the water.

----------


## PatriotOne

> DI water is pretty much the same as distilled water.  It just costs less to DI the water than to distill it.   DI water does still have a few contaminates, but they are almost non existent.


I had no idea I could get no fluoride water so cheap..and at Walmart no less.  I just thought perhaps I wasn't the only person who didn't know it was available and wanted to share .  Drinking a big ole glass of it right now

----------


## DanConway

Cool.  There aren't any Wal-Marts close to me (of course, my perception of "close" is influenced by my lack of a car) but I can get water just like that at a nearby Whole Foods for 39 cents per gallon.  I have a couple bottles of it with me right now, as I have several dietary restrictions (most importantly, no wheat or cow's milk) that force me to bring my own food when I go somewhere, and it's way cheaper (and less wasteful) than constantly buying new bottles of water.  I'm willing to pay a few extra dollars a month for the knowledge that I'm not drinking chlorine, fluoride, and other crap.  (Primarily the fluoride; you can get filters to remove the other stuff from tap water pretty easily, but they all advertise that they "leave beneficial fluoride in the water."  Yeah, right.  Tell my thyroid gland how beneficial fluoride is.)

----------


## thuja

i would die of thirst before going to wallmart for anything at all.

let's find out who else has water that has been purified. wonder if it's all those culligan things?

i get my veg at a store that uses purified water whenever they spray water on them, instead of stores that just use tapwater on them.

tapwater also includes the various meds people used, which is especially yukky.

----------


## Cowlesy

might be off-topic, but i had fluoride treatment on my teeth when i was a youngster, and i've never had a cavity or any teeth problems to date.

i dunno...glad I had fluoride treatment on my teeth

----------


## IChooseLiberty

Yeah, I haven't decided for myself my feelings on flouride either as I also was treated with flouride as a kid and have not ever had a cavity.  What concerns me, with regard to water, is heavy metal content and chlorine.  Chlorine is just common sense IMO.  If it's bad for small organisms, it's bad for large ones.

----------


## Dustancostine

I also had my teeth treated and zippo on the cavities.

----------


## dsentell

I am probably several years older than some of you.  But I remember being taught about flouride for your teeth when I was in grade school.  We were taught to use flouride toothpaste but were always told not to swallow it --- "Flouride makes strong teeth, but soft brains."  That is what we were told . . .

After the research I have done on flouride, I am beginning to think the old ideas were correct. . .

I have a Berkey water filtration system to remove the stuff -- my brain is already soft enough!

----------


## thuja

i wonder if the people who had flouride treatments were especially conscious of dental hygiene in general, and therefore have good teeth, while others just ignored it, and ended up with tooth problems.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I am probably several years older than some of you.  But I remember being taught about flouride for your teeth when I was in grade school.  We were taught to use flouride toothpaste but were always told not to swallow it --- "Flouride makes strong teeth, but soft brains."  That is what we were told . . .
> 
> After the research I have done on flouride, I am beginning to think the old ideas were correct. . .
> 
> I have a Berkey water filtration system to remove the stuff -- my brain is already soft enough!


I remember being taught about it in grade school also.  In fact, dental assistants  did fluoride treatments on us in school and there was something about some red dye tablet we let dissolve in our mouth so we could see where we failed to brush the scum off of our teeth.

The fluoride was treated like poison and we were told to NOT swallow it.  That would have been sometime in the late 60's.

I did have some cavities in spite of my flouride treatments and they were filled with toxic mercury fillings.  Bastards!  They've all been replaced now, but still

----------


## PatriotOne

*Statements from European Health, Water, & Environment Authorities on Water Fluoridation  * 

http://www.fluoridealert.org/govt-statements.htm

UPDATES: 
May 2007: A new study of European public opinion on water fluoridation, published in the journal Community Dentistry & Oral Epidemiology, reports that the "vast majority of people opposed water fluoridation." According to the study, Europeans opposed fluoridation for the following reasons: 

"Many felt dental health was an issue to be dealt with at the level of the individual, rather than a solution to be imposed en masse. While people accepted that some children were not encouraged to brush their teeth, they proposed other solutions to addressing these needs rather than having a solution of unproved safety imposed on them by public health authorities whom they did not fully trust. They did not see why they should accept potential side effects in order that a minority may benefit. In particular, water was something that should be kept as pure as possible, even though it was recognized that it already contains many additives." (See study summary) 

November 2004: After months of consulation, Scotland - which is currently unfluoridated - rejected plans to add fluoride to the nation's water. For more information, click here 

April 9, 2003: The City Parliament of Basel, Switzerland voted 73 to 23 to stop Basel's 41 year water fluoridation program. Basel was the only city in Switzerland to fluoridate its water, and the only city in continental western Europe, outside of a few areas in Spain. To learn more about Basel's decision, click here. 

For more news articles discussing the current fluoridation controversies in England, Scotland, and Ireland, click here


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Germany: 

"Generally, in Germany fluoridation of drinking water is forbidden. The relevant German law allows exceptions to the fluoridation ban on application. The argumentation of the Federal Ministry of Health against a general permission of fluoridation of drinking water is the problematic nature of compuls[ory] medication." (Gerda Hankel-Khan, Embassy of Federal Republic of Germany, September 16, 1999). www.fluoridealert.org/germany.jpeg



France: 

"Fluoride chemicals are not included in the list [of 'chemicals for drinking water treatment']. This is due to ethical as well as medical considerations." (Louis Sanchez, Directeur de la Protection de l'Environment, August 25, 2000). www.fluoridealert.org/france.jpeg 


Belgium:

"This water treatment has never been of use in Belgium and will never be (we hope so) into the future. The main reason for that is the fundamental position of the drinking water sector that it is not its task to deliver medicinal treatment to people. This is the sole responsibility of health services." (Chr. Legros, Directeur, Belgaqua, Brussels, Belgium, February 28, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-belgium.htm 

Luxembourg:

"Fluoride has never been added to the public water supplies in Luxembourg. In our views, the drinking water isn't the suitable way for medicinal treatment and that people needing an addition of fluoride can decide by their own to use the most appropriate way, like the intake of fluoride tablets, to cover their [daily] needs." (Jean-Marie RIES, Head, Water Department, Administration De L'Environment, May 3, 2000). www.fluoridealert.org/luxembourg.jpeg

Sweden: 

"Drinking water fluoridation is not allowed in Sweden...New scientific documentation or changes in dental health situation that could alter the conclusions of the Commission have not been shown." (Gunnar Guzikowski, Chief Government Inspector, Livsmedels Verket -- National Food Administration Drinking Water Division, Sweden, February 28, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-sweden.htm

(See statement by Dr. Arvid Carlsson, the Nobel Laureate in Medicine, who helped lead the campaign to prevent fluoridation in Sweden in the late 1970s.)

Denmark: 

"We are pleased to inform you that according to the Danish Ministry of Environment and Energy, toxic fluorides have never been added to the public water supplies. Consequently, no Danish city has ever been fluoridated." (Klaus Werner, Royal Danish Embassy, Washington DC, December 22, 1999). www.fluoridation.com/c-denmark.htm

(To read the Danish Ministry of the Environment's reasons for banning fluoridation, click here)

Norway: 

"In Norway we had a rather intense discussion on this subject some 20 years ago, and the conclusion was that drinking water should not be fluoridated." (Truls Krogh & Toril Hofshagen, Folkehelsa Statens institutt for folkeheise (National Institute of Public Health) Oslo, Norway, March 1, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-norway.htm 


Netherlands:

"From the end of the 1960s until the beginning of the 1970s drinking water in various places in the Netherlands was fluoridated to prevent caries. However, in its judgement of 22 June 1973 in case No. 10683 (Budding and co. versus the City of Amsterdam) the Supreme Court (Hoge Road) ruled there was no legal basis for fluoridation. After that judgement, amendment to the Water Supply Act was prepared to provide a legal basis for fluoridation. During the process it became clear that there was not enough support from Parlement [sic] for this amendment and the proposal was withdrawn." (Wilfred Reinhold, Legal Advisor, Directorate Drinking Water, Netherlands, January 15, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-netherlands.htm 

Finland: 

"We do not favor or recommend fluoridation of drinking water. There are better ways of providing the fluoride our teeth need." (Paavo Poteri, Acting Managing Director, Helsinki Water, Finland, February 7, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-finland.htm 

"Artificial fluoridation of drinking water supplies has been practiced in Finland only in one town, Kuopio, situated in eastern Finland and with a population of about 80,000 people (1.6% of the Finnish population). Fluoridation started in 1959 and finished in 1992 as a result of the resistance of local population. The most usual grounds for the resistance presented in this context were an individual's right to drinking water without additional chemicals used for the medication of limited population groups. A concept of "force-feeding" was also mentioned.

Drinking water fluoridation is not prohibited in Finland but no municipalities have turned out to be willing to practice it. Water suppliers, naturally, have always been against dosing of fluoride chemicals into water." (Leena Hiisvirta, M.Sc., Chief Engineer, Ministry of Social Affairs and Health, Finland, January 12, 1996.) www.fluoridealert.org/finland.jpeg

Northern Ireland:

"The water supply in Northern Ireland has never been artificially fluoridated except in 2 small localities where fluoride was added to the water for about 30 years up to last year. Fluoridation ceased at these locations for operational reasons. At this time, there are no plans to commence fluoridation of water supplies in Northern Ireland." (C.J. Grimes, Department for Regional Development, Belfast, November 6, 2000). www.fluoridealert.org/Northern-Ireland.jpeg 

Austria: 

"Toxic fluorides have never been added to the public water supplies in Austria." (M. Eisenhut, Head of Water Department, Osterreichische Yereinigung fur das Gas-und Wasserfach Schubertring 14, A-1015 Wien, Austria, February 17, 2000). www.fluoridation.com/c-austria.htm 

Czech Republic: 

"Since 1993, drinking water has not been treated with fluoride in public water supplies throughout the Czech Republic. Although fluoridation of drinking water has not actually been proscribed it is not under consideration because this form of supplementation is considered:

uneconomical (only 0.54% of water suitable for drinking is used as such; the remainder is employed for hygiene etc. Furthermore, an increasing amount of consumers (particularly children) are using bottled water for drinking (underground water usually with fluor) 
unecological (environmental load by a foreign substance) 
unethical ("forced medication") 
toxicologically and phyiologically debateable (fluoridation represents an untargeted form of supplementation which disregards actual individual intake and requirements and may lead to excessive health-threatening intake in certain population groups; [and] complexation of fluor in water into non biological active forms of fluor." (Dr. B. Havlik, Ministerstvo Zdravotnictvi Ceske Republiky, October 14, 1999). www.fluoridealert.org/czech.jpeg 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

See also:

Tooth Decay Trends: Fluoridated Vs Unfluoridated Countries http://www.fluoridealert.org/health/.../who-dmft.html

Dr Arvid Carlsson, Nobel Laureate in Medicine, Opposes Fluoridation 
http://www.fluoridealert.org/carlsson.htm

Social Science & Medicine: Water Fluoridation in Eleven Countries (pdf file) 
http://www.fluoridealert.org/farkas1982.pdf

----------


## PatriotOne

It is a matter of record that sodium fluoride has been used for behaviour control of populations. 

In an "Address in Reply to the Governor's Speech to Parliament",  Mr. Harley Rivers Dickinson, Liberal Party Member of the Victorian Parliament for South Barwon, Australia [In Australia, parliamentarian Mr. Harley Dickenson raised the issue in the Victorian Legislative council, which is recorded in the official Hansard report on August 12th, 1987] made a statement on the historical use of fluorides for behaviour control. 

Mr. Dickinson reveals that,

"At the end of the Second World War, the United States Government sent Charles Elliot Perkins, a research worker in chemistry, biochemistry, physiology and pathology, to take charge of the vast Farben chemical plants in Germany. While there, he was told by German chemists of a scheme which had been worked out by them during the war and adopted by the German General Staff. 

"This scheme was to control the population in any given area through mass medication of drinking water. In this scheme, sodium fluoride occupied a prominent place. 

"Repeated doses of infinitesimal amounts of fluoride will in time reduce an individual's power to resist domination by slowly poisoning and narcotising a certain area of the brain, and will thus make him submissive to the will of those who wish to govern him. 

"Both the Germans and the Russians added fluoride to the drinking water of prisoners of war to make them stupid and docile."

It is interesting that Dr. George Estabrooks, an advisor to the United States Government on hypnotism and psychological behaviour control, later became chairman of the Department of Psychology at Colgate University. Internationally, Colgate was and remains today the most ardent producer and advocate for fluoridated toothpaste. The use of chemicals by the government to modify behaviour of select population groups is not new. During the first two World Wars, bromides were administered to service men to dim the libido in an attempt to inhibit forays into local bordellos.

Today, in Australia, the military fluoridates the drinking water of the soldiers, ostensibly to protect the teeth. However, since the mythical ability of fluorides "to prevent tooth decay" only exists for those under the age of 12, it is certain that the real purpose is less altruistic. In volume one of Matrix III, we discussed the role of Alcoa Aluminium in the production of fluoride, the role of Alcoa lawyer Oscar Ewing, who eventually gained control of what was to become the United States Public Health Service, his promotion of fluoridation and the use of advertising and false propaganda in an attempt to sell water fluoridation to an unsuspecting public. Interestingly, it turns out that Alcoa transferred its sodium fluoride production technology to Germany in 1939 under the Alted Agreement, and Dow Chemical Company transmitted its experience and technology to Germany during the same period.

So, we have the U.S. transmitting technology to Germany before the war that allows Germany to experiment on select elements of the European population, and then after the war Nazi scientists and the results of experiments are brought back to the United States under Operation Paperclip. Curious, isn't it? 

A little research turned up the fact that I.G. Farben developed organophosphate nerve agents, Zyklon B cyanide-based extermination gas used on the Jews during the war, and many other interesting substances. I.G. Farben, financially supported by the United States, was the first to develop and process heroin and cocaine. They also developed fluorinated nerve gases Sarin and Soman. Farben had many interconnections with companies in the United States and Britain. Consult the illustrative chart in this book. 

In a letter abstracted from Fluoridation and Lawlessness, published by the Committee for Mental Health and National Security (with obvious implications) from the aforementioned Charles Perkins, U.S. appointed post-war head of I.G. Farben, to the Lee Foundation for Nutritional Research, Milwaukee, Wisconsin, October 2, 1954, we read the following:

 "We are told by the fanatical ideologists who are advocating the fluoridation of the water supplies in this country that their purpose is to reduce the incidence of tooth decay in children, and it is the plausibility of this excuse, plus the gullibility of the public and the cupidity of public officials that is responsible for the present spread of artificial water fluoridation in this country. 

"However - and I want to make this very definite and positive - the real reason behind water fluoridation is not to benefit children's teeth. If this were the real reason, there are many ways in which it could be done which are much easier, cheaper and far more effective. The real purpose behind water fluoridation is to reduce the resistance of the masses to domination, control and loss of liberty." 

Furthermore, "When the Nazis decided to go into Poland, the German General Staff and the Russian General Staff exchanged scientific and military ideas, plans and personnel. The scheme of mass control through water medication was seized upon by the Russian Communists because it fitted ideally into their plans to Communise the world. I say this in all earnestness and sincerity of a scientist who has spent nearly 20 years research into the chemistry, biochemistry, physiology and pathology of fluorides. Any person who drinks artificially fluoridated water for a period of one year or more will never again be the same person, mentally or physically."

When Major General Racey Jordan was in charge of the massive lend-lease airlift operations from Great Falls, Montana to Russia, via Alaska, he queried the trans-shipment of considerable amounts of sodium fluoride. He was told frankly that it was to put into the drinking water of the prisoner of war camps to take away their will to resist. It is also interesting that former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, who has a background in academic chemistry, initiated a program involving astronomical expenditures of UK revenue on a fluoridation campaign in Northern Ireland.

----------


## PatriotOne

This should make everyone go hmmmmmmmmmm................

Apparently *Prozac* is a* flourine* based medication.

----------


## thuja

i wonder when thi country of ours will get  out of the dark ages and stop putting that in water. do you suppose it is a reason for apathy among people? (and voters who could stand up and help change things? ) is your state planning anything about this?

maybe we should all call congress and the senate, etc???

----------


## DanConway

> This should make everyone go hmmmmmmmmmm................
> 
> Apparently *Prozac* is a* flourine* based medication.


Irrelevant.  Fluorine is not fluoride -- fluoride is ionized fluorine.  Chlorine gas is deadly, but chloride-based salts are necessary for life.  That doesn't vindicate fluoride, however.

----------


## DanConway

> The fluoride was treated like poison and we were told to NOT swallow it.  That would have been sometime in the late 60's.


Exactly how it was done by my dentist.  Yet she also prescribed chewable multivitamins with 2mg of fluoride to take every night, which I did for several years (while I was also taking Ritalin in the mornings -- but that's another story.)  Funny how that works.  Funny, too, that neither I nor my parents thought anything of it (not that I would have at six years old.)  I only realized this recently, after I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism, which, as I alluded to previously, I believe to be an effect of the fluoride.  I may write more about this later.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Funny, too, that neither I nor my parents thought anything of it (not that I would have at six years old.)


I remember protests about fluoride, including my mother, in Olympia, WA.  Then again, my mother was a John Bircher during that period so she was tapped into the underground network (_imagines secret meetings fronted by tupperware parties_) trying to expose the lies of Government back then.

As a teenager, I use to roll my eyes at her "conspiracy theories".  Now look at me

----------


## buffalokid777

STOP BUYING BOTTLED WATER!!!!!

You can make flouride free water MUCH cheaper.....

for the last 4 years I have had my own 5 step Reverse Osmosis water system....

4 years ago I paid $400 for one......

NOW....you can get them off ebay for under $150....

Culligan has Reverse Osmosis systems, but you can buy one for a fraction of culligan,

Think $150 for the system and another $100 for a plumber to install it if you dont have the skills....for something permanent under your sink.....

I haven't drank tap water in 10 years....until I had the reverse osmosis filtration system, I spent 1000's of dollars on bottled water......

The reverse osmosis filtration systems are the most economical way to get pure water....

I have NOT been sick in 10+ years....and NOT surprising....10 years ago was when I STOPPED drinking flouridated tap water.

If you have a reverse osmosis system to filter water, your health WILL improve....

Use reverse osmosis filtered water in all your cooking and see the difference....

One place I see it the most is when I eat pasta......

When I would use non organic pasta cooked in tap water.....after eating it my body would be so overwhelmed from the fluoride I would sleep for several hours after a plateful. Fluoride is concentrated on food when boiled in fluoridated water....+ the pasta was made using fluoridated water bring the fluroide levels ver high.......

Now I use organic pasta made with filtered water cooked in reverse osmosis water from my RO system.....and guess what.....I don't need to sleep for a few hours as I am not ingesting poision with my pasta.....

SEARCH "Reverse Osmosis" on Ebay.......you can get a quality system very inexpensively.....if you decide to buy one for your family......you will be doing your family quite the favor in terms of improving overall health.....

I can't recommend enough that every person in America who is concerned about their health begin to find a way to acquire fluoride free water for drinking and cooking.......

Buying a Reverse Osmosis water filtration system is the cheapest way to do so.....

For those with children....

I IMPLORE you to get your family pure water......

FACT : FLUORIDE is MORE poisonous than LEAD.......

We all know how much we are warned about LEAD......would you feed your children a poison like lead for a 20% decrease in tooth decay?

If you really want your kids tooth decay chances to decrease, don't do it by feeding them a poison like fluoride, do it....by not alloing them to eat refined sugars or flouride....refined sugars are the problem, cut them out of the diet and there is no need for a deadly poison to reduce tooth decay....


Of course not if your sane and love your family....

But the truth is Lead is LESS poisonous than flouride.....

If you give one mg of lead per hour to a living organism, and 1mg of fluoride to a similar organism.....lets say mice for the sake of experimentation....

The living organism given Fluoride will Die before the organism given lead if the two test subjects are similar....

Yet while lead is banned in paints and other things....Fluoride is added to our drinking water despite being MORE POSIONOUS THAN LEAD!!!!!

I dare one person to prove fluoride is LESS poisonous than led.....

The scientific community is in agreement that Fluoride is MORE poisonous than lead....and if youi research it, you will see for yourself....


PLEASE.....If you love your family, stop feeding them a poison more dangerous than lead....remove Fluoride from your family before it is too late and the damage has been done.

I truly hope this post and thread will at least wake up ONE loving parent to stop poisoning themselves and their family......

----------


## DanConway

I've been considering installing a reverse osmosis system.  How much space does it take up under the sink?  Also, what does it cost to maintain?  Who's selling them on eBay?

I already cook with reverse osmosis filtered water, by filling up jugs with it at Whole Foods (39 cents per gallon, as I said) and bringing them home.  I also wash out old water bottles and refill them with it, and bring them with me to drink from -- I think it comes out to twenty times cheaper than buying the same stuff from a vending machine, and it's less wasteful too.  The bit of inconvenience and a couple dollars at most a week are well worth it to know that the water I'm drinking and cooking in isn't loaded with something the Nazis and Soviets used to pacify their prisoners.

I'd bet that sleeping less has something to do with eating pasta made from whole grains instead of refined white flour as well as the absence of fluoride.  I haven't actually heard anywhere that fluoride has that effect, but that doesn't mean it doesn't.  Of course, you could easily test that if you were so inclined.

----------


## Fox McCloud

> i wonder if the people who had flouride treatments were especially conscious of dental hygiene in general, and therefore have good teeth, while others just ignored it, and ended up with tooth problems.


That's a distinct possibility--I had my teeth "flourided" several times, and I've never had a cavity...that said, I rarely missed brushing my teeth, and I drank a lot of milk (still do)...and I semi-frequently (and as I got older very frequently) drank Coke, which contains and acid that your teeth contains....basically, as my chemist+physicist friend told me "the combination works very well together".

I still keep up this routine, but also swish my mouth out with high-quality colloidal silver every now and then.


Also, an excellent example of the "coke+milk" is my friend's son--his family has terrible teeth, but his oldest son drank TONS of coke and milk (and he rarely brushed his teeth)...all in all his teeth were vastly superior to his other family member's teeth.

Except in a few rare cases, I prefer to eat/drink things in their natural state, as the Lord originally created it.

----------


## buffalokid777

> I've been considering installing a reverse osmosis system.  How much space does it take up under the sink?  Also, what does it cost to maintain?  Who's selling them on eBay?
> 
> I already cook with reverse osmosis filtered water, by filling up jugs with it at Whole Foods (39 cents per gallon, as I said) and bringing them home.  I also wash out old water bottles and refill them with it, and bring them with me to drink from -- I think it comes out to twenty times cheaper than buying the same stuff from a vending machine, and it's less wasteful too.  The bit of inconvenience and a couple dollars at most a week are well worth it to know that the water I'm drinking and cooking in isn't loaded with something the Nazis and Soviets used to pacify their prisoners.
> 
> I'd bet that sleeping less has something to do with eating pasta made from whole grains instead of refined white flour as well as the absence of fluoride.  I haven't actually heard anywhere that fluoride has that effect, but that doesn't mean it doesn't.  Of course, you could easily test that if you were so inclined.


An RO system takes up little space under the sink with a 4 gallon tank. I bought my system from www.freedrinkingwater.com, I also got a 10 gallon storage tank. With the 10 gallon tank it barely fits under my sink.....with a 4 gallon there would be much more space. 

The system I bought costs about $50 a year to maintain in filters, although I use my system to hook up friends and family with clean water so the increased use wears my filters out quicker.

When I replace filters you can literraly see the crap that is being taken out of your water.

The first and second stage filters literally look like they are covered in stool when i replace them....it is completely disgusting.....it really is an eye opener for others to see what is being removed just from the first two stages when the think the city water is safe. Most of it is sediment...the other stages take care of the most dangerous stuff that you can't see. The third stage filter goes in white, but comes out black......YUCK....the RO filter and polishing filter you cannot see the changes as they are the ones on top of the filter unit where the whole filter unit is replaced.

As for ebay, just look up reverse osmosis. You will see MANY systems, I just did a quick search and saw MANY reputable sellers....just remeber you want ones made of food grade materials....the blue storage tanks are the foodgrade.

One of my friends bought one off ebay after I did....I believe the seller was USA water, the price was much cheaper than mine, and the filters were cheaper, but the water tests were identical to mine. His maintenance costs are roughly half mine due to cheaper filters.

If you are using a well for water, by a RO system with UV light added in for killing any bacteria that might be in the well.....this is not necessar if using city water as it is already treated to kill bacteria.

Also as for the spaghetti, I was eating pasta before made from whole wheat, I haven't eaten enriched foods for many years....the main difference in what i was eating then was that it was not organic and made with tap water, now I eat organic pasta made with Reverse Osmosis water.

I can't recommend enough what a RO water system can do for you. 39 cents a gallon isn't bad, we don't have that option here, the cheapest in my area we can get quality RO water is about a $1 gallon.....

But having your own RO system, you will produce high quality water for less than 20% of what you are paying now.

Hope this answers your questions satisfactorily

----------

